# Massanuttan - which resort to stay????



## #1 Vacationer (Jan 4, 2008)

I am interested in booking a 2 bdrm for the 3rd week of May.  When I am doing my search in RCI, I've noticed there are 6 or so, so now I'm confused!  Can you recommend which resort YOU prefer and why?  
Also, I read a lot about the waterpark.  For a family of 5 it would be pretty expensive.  Does each resort have a pool that is included to use that is NOT an additional cost?
:whoopie:


----------



## laura1957 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have stayed in Eagle Trace, Summit, Woodstone, and Mountainside Villas.  Have been happy with them all.  Own at Summit Sunrise and Eagle Trace at Killy Court.  Woodstone is down the mountain - unit we were in was very close to the rec center, which was good because we had 3 teen girls with us.  You do have to drive between activities no matter where you stay.  The layout of the Mountainside units was my favorite except the inroom jacuzzi tub was smaller than Summit and Woodside.  There are indoor (free) pools and hottubs at both Rec centers, also both have outdoor pools.  

The activity card is always worth it to us.  Adults $99.  under 18 are $59. I think.  With the activity card we have gotten 3 day pass to waterpark for halfprice. Also the magic show and comedy show are free, discounts for golf,skiing, crafts and other things.  It can get expensive (extremely) but has always worked for us!!   We always make sure we do all the "freebies" while there - Shenandoah Caverns, Frontier Culture Museum, Hall of Valor ... We get our moneys worth.


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 4, 2008)

I too have questions regarding this resort. We have a reservation for next August.  I was thinking of reserving the bus trip to Washington DC.  Has anyone done this, and what did you like or dislike about it.  Also, are there grocery stores nearby?  We have never been to Virginia before, so are there any other suggestions for a family of four, with sons ages 14, and 11?  Thankyou for all replys, Sue


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 4, 2008)

susgar said:


> I too have questions regarding this resort. We have a reservation for next August.  I was thinking of reserving the bus trip to Washington DC.  Has anyone done this, and what did you like or dislike about it.  Also, are there grocery stores nearby?  We have never been to Virginia before, so are there any other suggestions for a family of four, with sons ages 14, and 11?  Thankyou for all replys, Sue



We purchased the week pass for the water park and the kids just loved it. There is a food lion nearby which we asked for the dicount card and we shopped there. 
There was so much to do within the resort we never left!

Vicki


----------



## cath (Jan 4, 2008)

My DH and another couple stayed at the 2 bdrm unit at Woodstone. It was great and close to everything. We did take a little trip up to Eagles Trace at the same resort, but were happy with our choice as it is a bit more remote. Enjoyed our stay!!


----------



## wise one (Jan 4, 2008)

We own at Eagle Trace @ Massanutten, and prefer the units that are in the 'Kettle', which means no Woodstone for us.  Most of the units that we have stayed in in the kettle have great views.  I have not stayed in Eagle Trace @ Killy's Court or the Shenandoah.

Our preference is the Summit.  

We stayed at the Summit several years ago during ski season.  The top of one of the ski lifts was right behind the unit, so with their own skis, the children (then 20 and 16) could start the morning off skiing down the slope and end the day at the top of that lift.  So on a snowy day we did not have to move the car.


----------



## mrspigdoc (Jan 4, 2008)

*massanutter resorts*

We've stayed at the summit, mountainside villas, and woodstone.  I prefer to be up the mountain, but the units in woodstone are lovely.  I feel comfortable having the big kids 16+, go to the rec center themselves.  The units I like best are the mountainside villas because they are so spacious.  The biggest downside is that the bathrooms are central rather than attached to a master bathroom.  They are still my first choice, though our June reservation is for Woodstone.
Teresa


----------



## bluehende (Jan 5, 2008)

#1 Vacationer said:


> I am interested in booking a 2 bdrm for the 3rd week of May.  When I am doing my search in RCI, I've noticed there are 6 or so, so now I'm confused!  Can you recommend which resort YOU prefer and why?
> Also, I read a lot about the waterpark.  For a family of 5 it would be pretty expensive.  Does each resort have a pool that is included to use that is NOT an additional cost?
> :whoopie:



The Woodstone and Summit units are great.  If you need a 2 bedroom, one thing to consider is whether you are getting the full kitchen or partial kitchen side.  The difference is the full kitchen has an oven and stove, the other side has a gas grill.  We actually prefer the partial kitchen.  It has a hot plate and toaster oven and works great for us.  With 5 it might be harder, but I love the grill.  The woodstone units are down low and give nice views looking up.  The summit unit we were in had a great view from the deck.  The woodstone units are very close to the rec center, however if your kids are older the "kettle" rec center has a great basketball court and would be perfect for young teens on up.  There is also an outside pool in the kettle area which may or may not be open.  I prefer the upper mountain ( kettle) location as it is nearer to what we like to do, hike and bike from the lookout then a dip in the outside pool.  If you are outdoorsy or want to try some hiking or mountian biking PM me for specific recommendations.

Wayne


----------



## minniel (Jan 5, 2008)

If you have never been to the DC area the bus trip from the resort is very good. We took the bus and got familar with the area and than drove there from the resort on a Saturday. Lots less traffic. Park outside DC and catch the metro.


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Jan 17, 2008)

which resort have the lofts?


----------



## laura1957 (Jan 17, 2008)

Mountainside Villas has a sitting area in the "loft" - both bedrooms and a bathroom are also upstairs.  Sleep-sofa, table & chairs are in sitting area overlooking livingroom. Also has the 2nd balcony off this area.


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Jan 17, 2008)

still trying to decide.....urggghhhh!!!!!!!
Which units have the rec centers?  Just trying to weigh all the pros & cons.  Still reading all the reviews on RCI and here, and just trying to find the best resort where my little kids will have the most fun and we won't have to drive so far to reach the ammenities.  So far, Woodstone is sounding the best, but I was hoping to be up the mountain more and have a better "view", but I guess you just can't have it all can ya?


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 17, 2008)

When we choose Massanutten for this summer's vacation we checked each of the units by location and which was newer.

We choose Woodstone with the partial kitchen (so we have our own grill) on the second floor (no upstairs noisy neighbors).

Can't wait.

Anne


----------



## matbec (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello, #1 Vacationer (and fellow Law Cranberry owner)! 

We've been to Massanutten every summer for the last three years, and will be going again this year. The drive up the mountain is great - look for the carved bears, eagle and other animals on the right hand side as you go up!

We've stayed at Mountainside Villas and those units are very close to the mini-golf and there's an indoor pool by the golf course. Depending on what unit you end up in, both can be walking distance. The units themselves are fantastic for space, although they are older units as they were the first group of timeshares to be built in the area. The loft is great, since you can pull the sofa bed out for the week and never have to fold it back up during your stay. It gives the illusion of a third bedroom. In fact, we liked those units so much, we bought one (resale, of course) and by now, most have been renovated. 

We've stayed also at Woodstone and while those units are within wallking distance of the rec centre, we found that the neighbours upstairs can be quite noisy (we could hear every step they took!). You don't mention how old the kids are, but if they're under 11 and you were planning on putting them into some of the activities, then you will want to stay closer to the Woodstone Rec Centre. By the way, this main centre also has a sizable outdoor pool and a small-ish indoor pool, if you don't want to spend the dollars at the waterpark. I would definitely recommend getting the activity card, especially if you plan on taking advantage of the multitude of activities there. Plus you get a pretty good discount on the waterpark entry fees.


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 17, 2008)

We stayed in the Summit units 3 yrs ago and they were great.  My family preferred being up the mountain.  The views far outweighed the drive to the rec center.  If you can get a full kitchen then you will have an upper unit.  We had a partial kitchen and it was  a lower unit--although we never heard the people upstairs.  My family enjoyed Skyline Drive and the Luray caverns.
The waterpark was not built yet when we were there--you will have a great family vacation. Dawn


----------



## Fitzriley (Jan 18, 2008)

*The Summit*

i just booked two weeks in August at the Summit, we have never been there. I was not able to get into Williamsburg with a 2BR unit and hated Kingsgates 1BR last year, so we are trying this. 2BR partial kitchen, we are 4 in total, 2 are kids (7 and 9) so I think we will be happy here. We were ablw to use a 1BR low season for the 2nd week, so I am really happy. 

Any suggestions outside of the resort with kids? We kayak, and are looking at the 1/2 day kayak trip. Has anyone done this trip and what did you think?

Also, how is the indoor water park? Is it worth traveling to Wmsbrg for a day for Water Country and Busch Gardens? if so, how long a drive?

Thanks for any help,

Joan


----------



## laura1957 (Jan 19, 2008)

Fitzriley said:


> i just booked two weeks in August at the Summit, we have never been there. I was not able to get into Williamsburg with a 2BR unit and hated Kingsgates 1BR last year, so we are trying this. 2BR partial kitchen, we are 4 in total, 2 are kids (7 and 9) so I think we will be happy here. We were ablw to use a 1BR low season for the 2nd week, so I am really happy.
> 
> Any suggestions outside of the resort with kids? We kayak, and are looking at the 1/2 day kayak trip. Has anyone done this trip and what did you think?
> 
> ...



My husband and I have done the canoe trip with Massanutten, which was very enjoyable.  Indoor waterpark is not terribly large but we always enjoy it.  Sometimes we travel with 3 teenage girls and they have always enjoyed it also.  I will be at Summit myself the second week of August - biggest thing with Summit is you have to look at your reservation/confirmation and see the unit number - there are a few different locations within Massanutten that are Summit units.  I did notice according to the Massanutten map that my Summit for this summer is located far from the Summit we have stayed in in the past.


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 19, 2008)

We enjoyed Skyline drive and the Shenedoah state park--spent 2 different days hiking and driving.  They will give you a map at the park entrance when you buy a pass and it highlights waterfalls etc.  We did the inner tube trip through the resort the last week of July and the water levels were a little low--I would check on that before booking.  My kids loved the miniature golf and played that several times.  There are some civil war battlfields nearby just google--battle of York etc.  There are many activities to do w/out ever leaving the mountain. Dawn


----------



## robtug (Jan 24, 2008)

I am booked for summit...I see they have summit units spread out over few areas....are any summit units better than any other or they all the same? I dont think they have assigned any unit number to us as we are going in march 2008. 
question #2:  Also, is there free wireless internet available there?

Question #3: Which cave tour is better? From reading some of the literature it says luray caverns or shenadoah caverns?


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 24, 2008)

My family enjoyed Luray Caverns. Dawn


----------



## matbec (Jan 24, 2008)

robtug said:


> Also, is there free wireless internet available there?



There is wireless, but it's not free. There's a daily rate that you charge to your credit card; unfortunately, I can't remember what it is.



robtug said:


> Which cave tour is better? From reading some of the literature it says luray caverns or shenadoah caverns?



Luray.


----------



## davhu1 (Jan 24, 2008)

robtug said:


> I am booked for summit...I see they have summit units spread out over few areas....are any summit units better than any other or they all the same? I dont think they have assigned any unit number to us as we are going in march 2008.



We have unit assigned for the summit in August.


----------



## laura1957 (Jan 24, 2008)

robtug said:


> I am booked for summit...I see they have summit units spread out over few areas....are any summit units better than any other or they all the same? I dont think they have assigned any unit number to us as we are going in march 2008.
> question #2:  Also, is there free wireless internet available there?
> 
> Question #3: Which cave tour is better? From reading some of the literature it says luray caverns or shenadoah caverns?



I think the Summit units are all basically the same - just the location might be further/closer to amenities.  Mine for August is further than I have stayed in before - but I am not worried about the unit itself, and at Massanutten you pretty much have to drive everywhere anyway. 

 Internet is 15 for 24 hours or 55 for the week.  Much too high, in my opinion.  There is also a computer in the general store (and I believe another location also) where you can pay by the minute I think.  

Luray is bigger, but I really enjoyed Shenandoah Caverns also - but they are smaller.  Still really nice.  When we have gotten the activity card from Massanutten the Shenandoah Caverns have been one of the freebies lately.


----------

